# Burning Bridges....



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

What year?


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Sometimes it is a wise decision. Personally I feel it is best done after heavy thought, not in the heat of anger. Not that I always follow this method to the letter though.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

po boy said:


> What year?


The photo ? I'm not sure when it was taken .I do know that this equipment was relatively common in the 40's& 50's but was gone (as far as I know) by the time I joined in the 70's


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Personally I only move forward. So after I am across the bridge I don't need anyone following me.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> The photo ? I'm not sure when it was taken .I do know that this equipment was relatively common in the 40's& 50's but was gone (as far as I know) by the time I joined in the 70's


You see a lot o those things in old war movies.


Army 67 to 69 Postal Clerk in Frankfurt


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

po boy said:


> You see a lot o those things in old war movies.
> 
> 
> Army 67 to 69 Postal Clerk in Frankfurt


You may have handled some of my mail , I was in Mannheim and Baum holder during those years


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> You may have handled some of my mail , I was in Mannheim and Baum holder during those years


I was in the 28th. BPO in the Classified mail room. Your mail came through the same unit just outside my units main door. We ran 24 hours each day and had semi's and railroad cars delivering and picking up mail around the clock.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Always makes me think of:


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Hiro said:


> Always makes me think of:


Love that song and the movie.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> You may have handled some of my mail , I was in Mannheim and Baum holder during those years


You might have handled my mail too.
Neurnberg


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> You might have handled my mail too.
> Neurnberg


Yep, was that 09069


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Small world


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

pic is of a torcher


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

So, if its anybodies business, What bridge didya burn.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Hopefully they don't have a boat


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

FarmboyBill said:


> So, if its anybodies business, What bridge didya burn.


More than I can count... and I'm not done yet..lol


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

elevenpoint said:


> View attachment 66202
> Hopefully they don't have a boat


I've seen a few boats burn too


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

The drama here is left cost.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Trolls...Everywhere Trolls....


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

talk about burning the bridge...lol


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Years ago, I had this one boss at a 7-11 where I worked. Got into a disagreement, and it escalated to the point I yelled, "I quit!" and walked out the door, slamming it behind me. (The door was pneumatic, so you know how well THAT worked!)

As I stalked across the parking lot to get into my car, I realized....he'd given me a ride to work that morning. Came to a complete stop and just stood there for a minute. Turned around and walked back to the door and as I carefully opened it and stepped inside, said, "As I was saying..........."

Mon


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> View attachment 66194


Talk about a windproof lighter. I saw one as a wall display in a military surplus store in the 1980s that had the tanks with inch wide , 6 inch long slots cut into the tanks and the nozzle filled with weld or lead.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

There would be no bridges burning, with forgiveness and compromise*


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Never burn bridges.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Twp.Tom said:


> There would be no bridges burning, with forgiveness and compromise*


That's true
However some have no interest nor are they capable
At times certain individuals will continue to have a negative impact on your life and you need to burn that bridge
It's their nature
Rattlesnakes have a nature also


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Twp.Tom said:


> There would be no bridges burning, with forgiveness and compromise*


Some things are unforgivable .....


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

po boy said:


> Yep, was that 09069


No


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Some things are unforgivable .....


Dang straight!


----------



## swedishsteel (Jul 28, 2014)

Sometimes it's necessary to burn a bridge to make way for a new one. Some people call it "reconciliation".

11th Engineers (1970)
USMC 1969-1975
Semper Fi


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Does anyone really forget where they buried a hatchet?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

swedishsteel said:


> Sometimes it's necessary to burn a bridge to make way for a new one. Some people call it "reconciliation".
> 
> 11th Engineers (1970)
> USMC 1969-1975
> Semper Fi


Welcome brother...


----------

